# Is Your Dog Bothered by Fireworks or Thunder?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2016)

Are any of your pets bothered this time of year by fireworks or thunder from storms?  So far so good with my new puppy, but he's only heard them from inside the house.  Haven't really had him out in the yard yet when the neighbors are blowing them off.  He has been out with some thunder rumbling, but no super loud cracks, the kind that make me jump. 

My old dog who passed last August was very stressed when he heard fireworks or thunder.  He always started panting heavily and stuck close to me no matter what room I was in.  He didn't really shake or hide anywhere, but he'd refuse to go out to do his business when these loud noises were going on.  When he heard gunshots, it also frightened him and made him very nervous.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm sorry you lost your dog last Aug. SB.  It's always so hard to lose a pet, they are family.  Suzy doesn't mind the fireworks when she is inside but when she is outside she starts to get frantic especially when she sees them overhead.  I am not taking her outside on the fourth this year.  She is pretty brave indoors though.  Do you have any pics of the new pup?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne.  Glad Suzy isn't too fearful of them, so many dogs are.  Here's a few pics, a couple when he was younger and the one in the truck was last month, he's 11 months old now.  His name is Bigfoot, had to shave him down this week, he had a lot of mats from going in the water and everything when we were out camping.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh, he is such a sweet looking cutie pie!!  Give him lots of hugs from me, ok?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne.   I remember seeing your sweet girl in this thread.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/17706-Show-Us-Your-Furkids!?highlight=show+furkids


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes she is probably in there.  I started to look but think I got lost. lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

Here she is, it was in post #126.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2016)

So sweet SeaBreeze. Do you have to wipe his face after he eats?I had a Pekingese that needed to have his face washed after everything he ate. He got so used to it he would wait for me to do it before stepping away from his bowl.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

No Ruth, I don't have to wipe his face, anything there usually gets washed off in the water bowl, but it's usually soil, not so much food.  Spent the last 30 years with Schnauzers, used to the beards. :sentimental:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 2, 2016)

We had monster electrical storms all day yesterday. Sophie would have a few hours to recover then the thunder would come back. Poor baby, the night one was the loudest of them all. My desk has a dark space just her size underneath. She was goggle eyed and hyperventilating...shaking all the way to her tail. Fireworks and she races around barking her head off.

But isn't it interesting? Callie doesn't react to anything. He'll even sleep next to a running vacuum cleaner. We know his hearing is okay, he's just Mr. Fearless


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2016)

Awww, poor Sophie, glad she has your desk to go under.  I don't care for fireworks myself, wouldn't care if there was never any shot off.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here she is, it was in post #126.


There's my baby girl!!Thanks SB!  The fireworks tonight are not bothering her but when she sees them and is outside that scares her.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jul 3, 2016)

My dog is afraid of fireworks and gunfire. 

In case anyone is interested, there is a new drug out to treat noise aversion in dogs. I haven't tried it on Aidan, but I am going to talk to the vet about it. Aidan is very scared when our neighbor and his guests engage in target shooting with his arsenal for an hour to two at a time ... it does sound like a war zone out there when that happens. If I can get the neighbor to remember to warn me in advance, that would be good.

Here's a link to information: http://news.zoetis.com/press-releas...es-launch-sileo-treatment-noise-aversion-dogs


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

I don't care to give prescription drug if it can possibly be avoided.  I think there are too many kids, adults and now pets in America being put on Prozac type drugs for mental/emotional issues.  I read a little bit about that drug, and there are side effects (of course) and supposedly a very short shelf-life.

I'd rather use something more natural like Lavender Oil, which can be bought in most health food/vitamin stores.  A drop or two can be put on the dog's collar, or on bedding.  Some people mix a few drops in a spray bottle with water and spritz the materials in the area the dog is staying.  It should never be put directly on the dog. 

 I put a couple of drops on a cotton ball and place it in my pillow case, helps to relax at night and hubby agrees.  Our Labradoodle has been sleeping up near our pillows between us, looks like it's relaxing him too.   They also sell formulas like Bach Flower Remedy for relaxation, I understand there's an alcohol-free version for pets.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 3, 2016)

I remember Rescue Remedy too. I think Sophie is one of those more extreme cases where if she was younger meds might have helped. When you adopt an adult you don't know what you're getting sometimes. I was reading a dog book with illustrations of fear expressions. Sophie has that face all the time. But compare that to Callie. The shelter he came from put the dogs in concrete pens...right next to a police shooting range. I'm sure they have dogs that go mad from the noise, but he's a survivor.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 3, 2016)

My Golden(11) only recently became afraid-only because he had never been exposed. We live too far out in the sticks for him to hear or see the fireworks in town. And haven`t had a good thunderstorm in years (before he was born) until recently. He really freaked out,poor guy.

Speaking of dogs,an online friend got a new puppy last year after her beloved Cockapoo died. She is a Berniedoodle (Bernease Mountain Dog/Poodle) and I am in love with her! This gal operates a home daycare and the pup adores the kids. They named her Nana after the dog in Peter Pan. Turned out to be the perfect name for her. I have always wanted a Bearnese and I once had 4 Poodles. They were all very close in age and I lost them within a few months of one another-all were 17. Too heartbroken to go with another Poodle so I "changed" breeds but a Bearnese/Poodle would be an awesome mix for me. Here are some pics of Nana.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 3, 2016)

:coolpics:


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 3, 2016)

We have yet to find out about our two Chi's. Although we very rarely get fireworks and thunderstorms are a pretty rare occurance in this part of the country. But they will bark at anything that they don't understand. Even someone coughing outside on the other side of the street.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 3, 2016)

My Bonnie doesn't like the fireworks.  She goes out and barks and barks and barks at them.  I think tonight I'll close the doggie door during the loudest of it, and probably tomorrow night will end up being up most of the night with her.

My biggest fear is that somebody will throw a firecracker into my backyard and she, being a normal dog, will go up to sniff it.

My old Emily, whom I lost last year, would go into the bathtub at the first boom, and wouldn't come out until they were done.  I couldn't even lure her out with treats.  Harold would hide under my desk.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 3, 2016)

Love all the doggie pictures. Mrs.R great pics with kids and their fur friend.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2016)

Beautiful Mrs. R.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2016)

Is that a swimming hole, Mrs. R?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2016)

Hugs for your Golden Mrs.R. :love_heart:  That Oodle is HUGE, and sooo cute!  Nice photos!


----------



## Debby (Jul 4, 2016)

My one horse, Ambra, was terrified of fireworks and firecrackers.  I used to have to sedate her heavily on Halloween and Canada Day and had to do it before they'd start because she'd get so wound up, so fast that it wouldn't have any effect.  She'd stand there sweating and shaking in her darkened, locked stall.  Poor girl.  But the drugs helped her doze through the evening which was lots better.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2016)

Debby said:


> My one horse, Ambra, was terrified of fireworks and firecrackers.  I used to have to sedate her heavily on Halloween and Canada Day and had to do it before they'd start because she'd get so wound up, so fast that it wouldn't have any effect.  She'd stand there sweating and shaking in her darkened, locked stall.  Poor girl.  But the drugs helped her doze through the evening which was lots better.


I'm glad there was something that helped her get through those times.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 26, 2016)

The dogs we had hated smoke alarms, big time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 26, 2016)

Lovely pictures Mrs. Robinson, I wasn't reading so close and pictured Nana as teacup sized...then I reread Mountain dog. What a pretty smile.


One of Sophie's worst frights was one night in the drugstore parking lot. Someone dropped a box onto a metal loading dock. It was just a quick loud clatter. But she made it to the sidewalk before she bowed her head and froze. The shaking started at her ears all the way to her tail. I had to carry her across the street and call my husband to pick us up.


----------



## oldman (Jul 27, 2016)

My daughter's dog is. She has to give him a nerve pill when we get a thunderstorm.


----------

